# Tomsk-one of the oldest sity in Siberia



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Tomsk by Siberian:


Siberian said:


> Tomsk is one of oldest city in Siberia. Was founded in 1604.
> Tomsk located 200 km northeast of Novosibirsk on the River Tom'.
> Population about 500 thousand people.
> 
> ...


----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

wow beautiful


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Amazing! It's so nice to see a Russian city this well preserved and the distance from the "new town" is certainly lucky. The Architechture is simply sweet and the beautfiul summer day is so inviting. BTW, Some of Tomsk reminds me of cities in Finland.

.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice city. 
Their streets are so clean compared to Moscow ones


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

So nice!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Tomsk actually surprised me, I expected a cloudy, dusty, polluted town but what I found was an awesome city. Hopefully, much of Russia is similar looking.
Glad to actually see color in a place associated with forbidden temperatures !*


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

very, very charming.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Again another cityscape that does not pop into my mind when I think "Siberia." Nice city.


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks to have been a prosperous city at some point, given the nice old buildings. Was there a specific source of wealth?


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

great pictures.. looks very nice! thanks!


----------



## Komаndant Mark (Jun 6, 2007)

Serbia, Siberia...whats the difference?? :lol: 
Loooks like a nice restaurant









All in all, an amazing citykay:


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Estacion de FFCC(principio del siglo20)









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomsk

fotos by alyona12 from: photofile.ru
























































monumento a Anton Chejov

















fotos by hunter55 from photofile.ru

































from photofile.ru by james









Chalet de madera( from: altaionline.ru)









from : photosight.ru by lushes









from: www.tomsk.ru










from: tomsk-foto.tpu.ru








calle Gagarina









universidad


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovely city! I could live there...


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful. Will try and see it next time I'm in Russia.


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Church and...Lenin









from photofile.ru by lima








from photofile.ru by lima


----------



## Russells (Apr 16, 2010)

Finally I found the thread about my hometown here. Here's some new pics:

(from portfolio.ru)


























































































And just for for fun))


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC%D1%81%D0%BA&search_author=velinina&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC%D1%81%D0%BA


----------

